# Any new features coming?



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Are any of the new 622 software features going to make it to the 942? Such as the grouping feature, new search screens, new marking of OTA recordings vs. tuner 1/2?

I believe I read that the USB and ethernet upgrades won't be coming, but these other things seem to be relatively simple to add to the 942.

Thanks.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Hopefully they will at least add the side by side 'pip'.


----------

